# Swallowed half turkey neck



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

Queen is 6 weeks into raw, I was so happy because today I finally found turkey necks. I gave her one neck and she eat half of it slowly, than I turned my back for literally few seconds, but when I looked at her again the other half was missing. I can't believe that she did it, but she did it obviously. Will she be ok? I'm terrified, any advice?
She is sleeping now, like nothing happen. What should I do?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

She will be OK. 
She *might* regurgitate it. If she does, let her re eat it, but chances are she won't so much as hiccup. :smile:
Zailey does this ALL the time.


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you for your answer PappyPaws, I panicked - LOL I'm very good at panicking when it is about her.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

No problem, that's what DFC is here for! :biggrin:


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes she will be fine. We all had them nervous times when first starting RAW. wELL i KNOW i DID.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, I remember reading posts with worried people asking what to do when their dogs swallowed food whole. And, you go, of course they'll be alright, no worries man. But, when it actually happens to your own dog, it sets you back on your ar$e - oh yeah, it's a totally different story then.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yep, I remember reading posts with worried people asking what to do when their dogs swallowed food whole. And, you go, of course they'll be alright, no worries man. But, when it actually happens to your own dog, it sets you back on your ar$e - oh yeah, it's a totally different story then.


haha so true. I remember feeding duke turkey necks that had been cut in half before I got them (I have now ordered them whole) - because of their size, he could fit the whole thing in his mouth, and would usually swallow them whole, maybe bite once or twice. I fed these a few times, and one time I fed them quickly while I was on my way out... I got half way down the road, then remembered one of those pieces of neck was bigger than usual, and remembered that I hadn't seen him again before I left, and I'd convinced myself that he was choking and dying so I turned around and went home haha. And what do you know, he was fine :wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a 10 pound dog and her first bone was a chicken neck. She swallowed the thing whole. I was pretty frantic but everyone here talked me down, and danged if nothing at all happened. That bone was half as long as her body! 

I was kind of expecting her to poop out the thing whole, but I never saw a sign of it on the other end.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll have to get a video of Piper eating a turkey neck next time I feed one.. she gets a whole one down in maybe 5-6 bites. It was a little nerve wracking at first, but that's just her and she's never had any issues from it!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup...back when Duncan was a pup he swallowed a whole turkey neck. I handed it to him turned around for a second and it was gone. I freaked out....but just as everyone has said, he was fine.

After that I was a bit worried about choking so all I did was cut his turkey necks in half length wise. This way he had two halves to eat and they where thin enough that even if he did swallow them whole they wouldn't get stuck.


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you very much for your support. Good to know that she is not the only dog that did it. She already pooped and there were little fragments of bones in it, but I suppose that is OK. She slept for couple of hours and than she run for the same amount of time. I think she is fine.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Chicken necks are the first "bone in" meal that I plan to feed mine...and I am nervous about Cabo swallowing it whole. I am new to raw feeding, and it sounds like it is pretty normal to worry about things like this, and to worry about choking. I will feel a lot better once I see that neither of these things happens with my boys. 

I will say that I brushed up on my dog heimlich skills just in case....lol.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

shellbell said:


> Chicken necks are the first "bone in" meal that I plan to feed mine...and I am nervous about Cabo swallowing it whole. I am new to raw feeding, and it sounds like it is pretty normal to worry about things like this, and to worry about choking. I will feel a lot better once I see that neither of these things happens with my boys.
> 
> I will say that I brushed up on my dog heimlich skills just in case....lol.


I think it would be better to start your dogs on something a little bigger, like a chicken quarter. How much do they weigh? I can feed my 115 pound Doberman chicken necks because he is a thorough chewer. But you might need a little bigger bone.

The first time you do it, it will make you crazy. But EVERYONE is so scared the first time their dogs eat a real bone. I don't think anyone here didn't range from vaguely nervous to totally petrified, depending on personality. And it worked out fine for everyone 

When my dachshund at the chicken neck whole, I thought I killed her. That was a pretty horrible feeling. I thought all these people here who were telling me to do it were nutcase dog killers and I was just as crazy as them. 

It's incredible how brainwashed we are to be afraid of feeding our dogs bones.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

shellbell said:


> Chicken necks are the first "bone in" meal that I plan to feed mine...and I am nervous about Cabo swallowing it whole. I am new to raw feeding, and it sounds like it is pretty normal to worry about things like this, and to worry about choking. I will feel a lot better once I see that neither of these things happens with my boys.
> 
> I will say that I brushed up on my dog heimlich skills just in case....lol.


personally, if those guys are the ones you're going to start raw, chicken necks might be too small...i'd start with backs....
chicken is a pretty soft bone and very porous, which is why most start with chicken.....i wouldn't be concerned....

even gulpers can do chicken...my pug swallowed a whole drumstick and he did live to tell about it, no vets involved


----------

